# Echtgold procct nicht mehr



## arenalady (30. September 2011)

Also ich bin Transalchy geworden so vor 14 Tagen. Und in 14 Tagen hatte ich nur 2 x einen zweiter Echtgold Procc sonst gab es immer nur ein einzigee Echtgold, ist das normal oder mache ich irgendwas verkehrt?
MFG


----------



## Doofkatze (30. September 2011)

Hatte vorgestern wieder einen. Funktioniert also noch.

Du musst bedenken, das die Transmutationrate nur ca. 10-20% beträgt.


----------



## arenalady (30. September 2011)

Achso, okay


----------



## Hexer1975 (1. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...
> Du musst bedenken, das die Transmutationrate nur ca. 10-20% beträgt.



Gefühlt sogar noch niedriger ... hatte die Tage dafür mal einen 5er Proc.


----------



## arenalady (9. Oktober 2011)

Hatte nun in 3 Tagen 2x 4 er Procc...scheint also wieder zu klappen


----------



## individuum (23. Oktober 2011)

was muss man dafür lernen?


----------



## Velynn (2. März 2012)

Ich habe noch nie einen Procc gesehen als Transmut Alchi..




individuum schrieb:


> was muss man dafür lernen?


Transmutation. Quest annehmen, erfüllen, abgeben. Im Zauberbuch kannst es auch wieder verlernen und eine neue Spezialisierung erlernen.


----------



## Zoera (2. März 2012)

Alte Beiträge ausgraben scheint in zu sein, nicht?


----------



## Velynn (2. März 2012)

Zoera schrieb:


> Alte Beiträge ausgraben scheint in zu sein, nicht?



Dafür ist ein Forum da.
Es lag noch eine Frage in der Luft von meinem Vorposter und ich habe sie beantwortet.
Sollte ein User die selbe Frage haben wird er hier eine Antwort vorfinden.


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. März 2012)

Lustiger Weise hat der TE seinen Threadtitel schon im ersten Beitrag selbst widerlegt.


----------

